# Technique for Removing Tags --- Anyone???



## 4oclockteetime (Dec 30, 2007)

I was watching this video that I got from a silk screening company about creating distressed retro looking graphics, wrap around graphics and tags. In the section about making the tags, the screener takes the tee, grabs the tag and easily rips it off the shirt. For whatever reason, I was thinking the tees were Beefy Tees but I'm not sure. Anyway, I tried doing exactly what he did and tore a whole in the collar of the tee! lol Clearly, that's not the way to go. So does anyone have a method for removing the tags from the collars of the tees without leaving an edge from the tag or a hole?


----------



## Frazmand (Nov 16, 2007)

LMAO!! Funny story.


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

I buy tees from Anvil...they have tear away tags so you just pull on the tag and it comes right off. I've seen other posts about using a seam ripper, but I haven't tried that.


----------



## GRFXARMY (Apr 23, 2007)

there are 4 or 5 brands and/or tee styles avaiable that have tear away tags, do a search for it on the forums - they are all listed.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

If you get a shirt with tear away tags, it's pretty straight forward, but otherwise you would definitely need a seem ripper and then you just sew the new one where the old one was or stitch back over the torn stictches if you're screen printing your labels.


----------



## ardian (Jan 4, 2011)

I print my tags in Xerox Qube ( 17000 $ printer ), I have business card cutter ( another 2000 $ ) and hole puncher ( 2000 $ ) if you run big business like I 3000 pcs daily is nothing to make investment


----------



## Busterkid (Jun 4, 2010)

I remember someone posting a link to this video a good while back. 

Removing Labels from Shirts - YouTube

Anyways take a look. Hope it helps.


----------



## salahudin1 (Jul 19, 2012)

nice post.


----------



## enigmat (Oct 28, 2012)

Alstyle.com have shirts with tear away labels


Urbanstitchapparel.com


----------



## Thor (Jan 27, 2013)

Is there anyway u can post a link to that video I would like to watch it? Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Thor said:


> Is there anyway u can post a link to that video I would like to watch it? Thanks


The link is in Busterkids post above. You don't see it?


----------



## Thor (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh ya I see it . I thought that was a different vid thanks!


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

Does it work the same with Am Apparel? Anyone tried it?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

gapipkin said:


> Does it work the same with Am Apparel? Anyone tried it?


Yes it works with pretty much any woven label. The trick is to cut about 95% of the label leaving just a bit uncut which you use to pull the entire label free. Takes practice.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

use a seam ripper and puncture cut each hole of the sewn tag. 1 by 1, make sure you dont cut shirt or cut the stitch.


----------



## GreenTHouse (Feb 8, 2013)

Yep, that video helped me. 

Works well on Gildan tees. 

then we just reverse screen print neck labels on to transfer paper then iron onto shirt. Best method for printing in the neck without risking ink going through the shirt.


----------

